# QuarterPipe



## IronMike (20. Oktober 2007)

hallo Leute

ich und n kumpel wollen uns eine Quarerpipe bauen

und da wollten wir fragen welches material wir am besten hernehmen??

und ob es da ne generelle bau anleitung gibt

wir wollen mit bmx dirtbike und skateboard drauf fahn können

mfg mike


----------



## Hertener (20. Oktober 2007)

Da: Lesestoff

Die Sufu lässt grüßen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer J Simpson (23. Oktober 2007)

HI

Standen letztens vor dem selben problem:

http://www.bmx-zone.com/de-article-id-237.html ist echt 1a und sehr empfehlenswert!

Musst dir einmal alles ganz durchlesen und dann erledigt sich das alles eig. von selber (wenn mans denn verstanden hat)

Kann dir soar sagen wie teuer das wird:

Bei ner 1.8m hohen und 2.5m breiten quarter mit ausreichend groÃer plattform kostet das:

200â¬ Holz (ek)
180â¬ Alu / blech (ek) (NUR fÃ¼r die "rollflÃ¤che")

Dazu kommen noch die kosten fÃ¼rs biegen vom alu / blech, die cooping und schrauben und n kasten bier.

Wir hatten glÃ¼ck, da wir in unserem dorf ne holzhaus firma hatten ... die haben  uns das ganze holz geschenkt und uns angeboten das fÃ¼r uns zu bauen.
Das blech haben wa auch durch fragen zum ek bekommen und walzen + cooping gabs gratis

Also ... Fragen lohnt sich 

MfG


----------

